# Can't install "WD TV Remote" App - Device not recognised



## PaKman (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi,

This is my first post, and I hope I'm following the rules.

Great work guys on CM9 on the Touchpad, it's nearly perfect for me so a big thanks to all involved.

I'm trying to install the WD TV Remote App, but according to Google Play "This app is incompatible with your unknown GT-I9100"
I've edited build.prop for the Gameloft fix, so my device shows as GT-I9100 and the Gameloft games I've tried install ok.

I've installed CM9 Official Nightly 20120422but this problem has occurred on all the nightlies and official builds so doubt it's that.

I just can't get this App to recognise my device.

I've tried 120 and 160 DPI, and editing the "Nickname" in Devices tab on Web Google Play settings, but the problem is the same.
I've cleared Google Play "cache" and "data" and rebooted after each attempt at updating DPI, Play settings and or build.prop to no avail.

I've even used LCD Density Modder Pro App to change DPI, successfully for everything else, including Play Store but this App just won't install.

I've resorted to use the alternative "WDlxTV MediaPlayers Remote" instead which works fine, but I'd prefer to use the official WD one if possible.

Would someone else running CM9 on a Touchpad mind checking the Play store to see if this App shows the same incompatibility message for them please?

At least then I would know if the problem is limited to just me or not

Thanks in advance


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't even see the WD TV Remote in the Play Store from my TouchPad, however there is a listing for WDlxTV MediaPlayers Remote https://play.google....C5yZW1vdGUiXQ.


----------



## PaKman (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I'm using the WDtxTV variation. If you can't see the official WD TV Remote, then it's not just me then. I found it on the web version of the Play Store, but it says my device is not compatible. I'd much prefer to use the official one, but if it's not compatible and others have the same issue, then I guess I can't install it on the HP Touchpad unless someone knows where/how Google is checking device compatibility other than what I've tried already (listed above) ?


----------



## gor (Oct 3, 2011)

wrong section but..
I had to download to my phone then copy apk to Touchpad. I uploaded latest version 1.0.1 for you..since it's a free app I think ot is ok to post here?
Download to touchpad and install.
http://www.mediafire.com/?aa3obuu37m1d1we


----------



## PaKman (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry about posting in the wrong section... but Thanks a million "gor". This worked a treat.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to General.


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

Dawn broke over Marblehead, I checked the Amazon Appstore and sure enough you can get Wd TV Remote there. The Amazon Appstore does not have the device restrictions that are on Google Play Store.


----------

